# empty Hynautic Reservalve RV-60



## thevdeub (Apr 17, 2010)

With my Autopilot W-H P3-C they installed a hydraulic system with a Rv-60. the tank looks empty (The boat is quite old and the auto-pilot as well). Surprisingly the Autopilot is still working, maybe i find it a little hard - i did try it only in very mellow conditions. Looking on the web, this kind of unit seems to be used mostly with hydraulic steering for motorboats (they talk about 40 wheels turn - i can barely do one on my sailboat). I am a total rookie on hydraulic systems, filling the tank and putting the pressure back, is it DIY job ? anyone got any advice ?


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Yes you can DIY; Your canister should have a hand pump and/or a valve simular to a bicycle tire valve, you fill the canister, then pump the caniter several times, then go the the auto pilot and bleed it, this may take several cycles.

You'll know you're done when no more air bleeds out at the auto pilot and the fluid level stay at optimum level under pressure


If this hydraulic system services more than just the AP, those will have to be bleed as well


PS: Have lots of rags and bilge pads


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

if the reservoir is unpressurized - you just top it off with hydraulic fluid. I've been using Aeroshell Fluid 41 (MIL-PRF-5606H) which goes for less than $30 a gallon and is of better quality than the usual "boat" hydraulic fluids. Check system compatibility though - if in doubt, don't mix two different hydraulic fluids, replace.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Or check with WH Autopilots
Their autopilots are amongst the best.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

This particular one is pressurized and I would stay with the recommended Teleflex fluids, even though it's 80+ bucks a gallon


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

poopdeckpappy said:


> This particular one is pressurized and I would stay with the recommended Teleflex fluids, even though it's 80+ bucks a gallon


I think that a hydraulic fluid good enough for any aircraft (i.e. operating at higher changes in pressure, wider temperature range and keeping equipment properly lubricated for a critical application) is superior in every respect to the one not build to these standards. Except, of course, for a little boat icon on an overpriced bottle. But they do have a little airplane icon instead 

I found teleflex fluid to be lacking at a minimum in that it is not colored and as such makes leaks very difficult to see. Just that alone is a reason enough for me.

That said, YMMV of course.


----------



## thevdeub (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you all. There is a valve at the top but no pump. If this pressurized, do i need to buy some kind of hand pump or just let the pressure goes up by activating the autopilot and bleed the system ? I asked WH Autopilot but did not heared back yet.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

You could call them.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

A small hand tire pump will work as long as it screws to the valve

make sure you open ( turn counterclockwise till they stop ) the 2 relief valves below the reservior, then fill with ( whatever ) fluid you choose to use till the full level or about 1/2" from the top of the sight glass. replace the fill csp and pump the system until the fluid is about 2" from the bottom or you have about 40lbs of pressure, then go bleed it at the AP

Repeat this until no air spits out at the AP; Once you reached that point, top off the canister and pressureize to 40-45lbs.

If the fluid level drops while doing the final top off, just release the air at the valve, fill and pressueize it again (40-45lbs)

Don't forget to the close relief valves when your done

Be glad you have a SV and not a PB, cuz you have to bleed all stations including the AP and that a PITA


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

The Hynautics resevoir calls for 25lbs pressure, if it's like mine. I have a W-H P3C also. Here's a pic of mine when new: Hydraulic Fluid Resevoir

It's a great autopilot. Be glad. And, yes, by all means call Will Hamm....he's happy to provide old-fashioned telephone support.

Bill


----------



## iluvteak (Feb 2, 2011)

Fyi ... my bleeder valves are mounted back by the rudder, but the resevoir and steering box are in the engine room (midship).


----------



## thevdeub (Apr 17, 2010)

poopdeckpappy said:


> go bleed it at the AP


I started working on it now, and i guess i did not understand this. AP means Autopilot , right ? i cannot see any bleeder valve anywhere , except on the reservalve.


----------



## thevdeub (Apr 17, 2010)

iluvteak said:


> Fyi ... my bleeder valves are mounted back by the rudder, (midship).


what do they look like ? thx


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Your bleeder valves may be at the ram or some very old rams had no bleeder valves in which case you will bleed by loosening the hydraulic fittings at the ram.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

thevdeub said:


> I started working on it now, and i guess i did not understand this. AP means Autopilot , right ? i cannot see any bleeder valve anywhere , except on the reservalve.


All you really need to do is pressurize the system and then just loosen the fitting ( most likely there is NO bleeder valve there ) at the auto pilot ( AP ) and let the pressure out, once you have a steady flow of fluid ( no spit'n ) you've bleed the line.

again, have plenty of rags & bilge pads handy


----------

